# Dummy program?



## Smousie (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sure everyone is familiar with this situation: you want to open a file, so you right click and select "Open With", and it gives you a list of programs to choose from.

When I do this on my computer, one of the programs in the list is called "Dummy". This program does not appear in my program list under the Start menu, and does not appear in the list under Add/Remove programs. I have not installed any program with this name. When I select this program to open a particular file, nothing happens.

I'm concerned that this program may be malware, and I don't know what it is or how to get rid of it. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello

Do you have Spybot installed?
http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=17084


----------



## ll_Z3R0_ll (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh jeeze...the kinds of questions that are asked...

Goto Start Menu > Search 
Click "All Files and Folders"
Type in "Dummy" under "All or part of the file name"
Make sure Look in "My Computer" is selected
Now that you have your result list for "Dummy" 
Look for a Dummy folder located in "C:\Program Files"
Double Click it
Press "Ctrl" + "a"
Right-click
Click "Delete"
And voila! You've just deleted everything associated with "Dummy"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can see why you're a *Zero* with advice like that! *Smousie*, I suggest you ignore the last post, since that will clearly not solve your issue.


----------



## Smousie (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I do have Spybot installed. After reading that thread you linked to I can see that the Dummy program is part of Spybot, and that's why I can't find it anywhere. As it appears to be an essential part of Spybot I'm confident it's not malware, so I'll just leave it alone. Thanks for the help


----------



## ll_Z3R0_ll (Jun 8, 2009)

(previous content removed) listen to everything johnwill has to say, because he is God when it comes to computers.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, as you can see, it's not that he came up with the exact physical solution, but he knew what he was saying! The post he was saying to ingore obvisouly was pretty far to do with what the problem really was!


----------

